# Teenagers in Abu Dhabi



## Marg16 (Oct 15, 2013)

New to Abu Dhabi from UK with two teenagers in tow (boys aged almost 13 and 16). We live on Corniche and I don't yet drive here. Any advice on things for them to do in the general area?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You can easily get the bus to anywhere in the city. I suggest Zayed Sports City for any sporting activities. Depending on their interests it may be worth you joining the Club, Country Club of City Golf club.


----------



## Marg16 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks AlexDhabi. We are thinking about joining a club but will probably wait awhile before taking the plunge.


----------



## penn2206 (Aug 19, 2014)

Marg16 said:


> New to Abu Dhabi from UK with two teenagers in tow (boys aged almost 13 and 16). We live on Corniche and I don't yet drive here. Any advice on things for them to do in the general area?


I've also just moved to AD from the UK, have two teenage boys 13 & 15! We've only been here a week and currently in an apartment near the WTC, whilst we search for a house. What have your boys enjoyed so far?


----------



## thereds (Aug 19, 2014)

If they like golf, the Abu Dhabi Golf club is a great venue.


----------



## Marg16 (Oct 15, 2013)

penn2206 said:


> I've also just moved to AD from the UK, have two teenage boys 13 & 15! We've only been here a week and currently in an apartment near the WTC, whilst we search for a house. What have your boys enjoyed so far?


Hi Penn2206, we have also arrived after living in UK for 9 years. Which school are your boys going to? TBH we really haven't done a lot with the boys since we have been here just movies at Marina Mall and a few get togethers with friends, and of course making the most of the pool at the Apartment.


----------

